# Bored? Customize.



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

If looking for something new to make your computer experience fresh and exciting, why not customize your machine.. There are great pieces of freeware for this, and great shells to go one step further if you're up to it..

For customizing my desktop, I use :

Rainlender
http://vapaa.dc.inet.fi/~rainy/Rainlendar.html

Wallpaper changer (the best one)
http://www.wallpaperchanger.de/

sysmetrix
http://www.xymantix.com/sysmetrix/index.html

Tray pilot lite
http://www.colorpilot.com/hidetray.html

Tclock2
http://www.deskmod.com/?show=appinfo&soft_id=273

Trillian
http://www.trillian.cc/trillian/index.html

Taskbar wallpaper
http://www.linkexe.com/download/index.htm

Taskbar Icons
http://www.execulink.com/~tinker/

Tinyspell
http://www.megspace.com/computers/tinyspell/

to name a few... I've forgotton where I've gotten a lot of my programs and scripts..

If you want more, I've found the best sites is 
http://www.shellcity.com
http://www.deskmod.com/
www.wincustomize.com

For shells, I use sharp-e
http://www.lowdimension.net/
litestep
http://www.litestep.com/

And a few commercial ones
Talisman2 (my favorite)
http://www.lighttek.com/
Aston
http://www.astonshell.com/index.htm
and others.

I have a batch file to change my shell on certain days of the week. 
I don't use any stardock programs because of stability problems in the past..

Please add on to this list of customizing sites and programs, What are your favorites?


----------



## ChuckG (Jun 8, 2002)

gotrootdude- These are some fabulous links. I've been going through them and have found some unique sites for customizing. I especially what they are doing over at Low Dimension. 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Thanks, I was beginning to think nobody was enjoying them. I guess 
to most people, They just care that it runs and not if the interface is tuned the way they like it.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

I forgot to mention one freeware program that is really awesome, It allows you to put your desktop into a windows that you can minimize, resize, and then click on an icon to access your desktop without having to minimize the program your running in order to click an icon on your desktop. It even works with other shells running. It's even usefull if you just want to hide your icons on win98 so you can see your wallpaper. It's called "subdesktop" and can be found here.

http://www.pnc.com.au/~garethth/SubDesktop.html

Haven't tested it on XP... Let me know if it works.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Stardock programs can be found here..
http://www.stardock.com


----------



## ChuckG (Jun 8, 2002)

Just tried SubDesktop on my XP Pro machine. It works.

Thanks.


----------



## ChuckG (Jun 8, 2002)

*"I guess to most people, They just care that it runs and not if the interface is tuned the way they like it."*

You're right. It seems that most people let their computers run them instead of the other way around. Then when they have problems, they panic.

Sure, everyone encounters some sort of glitch now and then. So, you just fix it, that's all. Every answer to every problem is on the internet somewhere.

So everyone, enjoy your computer. Don't be afraid of it or let it intimidate you. And certainly don't be fearful to try some of the links gotrootdude posted.


----------



## hammerbill (Feb 26, 2003)

You seem a bit bored yourself, lol. Not into the beach, huh? I have an excuse to be here all the time-nothin' but potatoes growing around here.


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

whats a good free app to take a snapshot of either a webpage or your desktop?


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

http://www.wisdom-soft.com/products/screenhunter.htm


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Hi,

Try here - Hypersnap DX. Its popular with gamers who want to show off how they won the World Cup in Fifa 2002, or forced Schumacher off the track at Silverstone in GP4, etc ....

http://www.hyperionics.com/

PS - Another new D.M 

RSM123.


----------



## cybergum (Oct 24, 2001)

Thanks for the great links 

But is there away to have desktop changer only start up on a certain person's log-in? Unlike me, my parents fear change and like having the same old boring picture as their desktop


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

You could try "startup selector" from

http://www.mlin.net/misc.shtml


----------



## Greenseason (Sep 20, 2002)

Hey Dude,
Really like the Tinyspell prog and the fact that a great little prog like this is free... good stuff.


----------



## yomaddog (Nov 18, 2001)

Hi,

Does any one know how to change bootup/login background pictures in XP?

By the way, I purchased "Obect Desktop" recently,...(2-cool):
http://www.stardock.com/products/

& here's another great site:
http://www.themexp.org/


----------



## yomaddog (Nov 18, 2001)

Hi,

Does any one know how to change bootup/login background pictures in XP?

By the way, I purchased "Obect Desktop" recently,...(2-cool):
http://www.stardock.com/products/

& here's another great site:
http://www.themexp.org/


----------



## marie500 (May 6, 2002)

Do you know if the Tiny Spell program works if I'm composing a post for the internet in a window? Like I am now?


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Works very well.  In every program I've tried so far.. Internet too.


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Yomaddog, Here is how to change the Login Screen Colour: "1. Click Start > click Run > type regedit > and click OK.

2. Navigate to the following registry key: 
HKEY_USERS\DEFAULT\Control Panel\Colors

3. In the details pane (right-side), double-click the Background string value item.

4. Change the value to a 3 number RGB value, and then click OK .

You have now changed the logon background color.

NOTE: I went looking for this registry key after using the "Change the Logon BackGround" tweak, and that bright XP blue color kept showing before the OS had a chance to load my dark wallpaper. This way if you choose a color close to the wallpaper shown, the load of the wallpaper is less noticeable. "

Here is how to change the Login Screen Background: "Change the Logon BackGround

1. Click Start > click Run > type regedit > and click OK.

2. Navigate to the following registry key: 
HKEY_USERS\DEFAULT\Control Panel\Desktop

3. In the details pane (right-side), double-click the Wallpaper string value item.

4. In Value data , type the path and name of the picture or background, and then click OK .

IMPORTANT: Make sure that you specify the path correctly to the Background.

You have now changed the logon Background."

I can't seem to find a way to change the boot screen, but I'm sure there is a way somewhere. You might want to have a look for yourself. I suggest going here http://members.aol.com/axcel216/ and then scrolling down to the large list of WinXP tip sites. I'm sure one of them will tell you how. 

EDIT: I forgot to mention the 2 quotes I had were from http://www.tweakxp.com


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

To change the logon screen in XP, download LogonStudio from http://www.stardock.com/products.asp bottom of page. Freeware.


----------



## crispy (Feb 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gotrootdude:_
> *I forgot to mention one freeware program that is really awesome, .... It's called "subdesktop" and can be found .....
> Haven't tested it on XP... Let me know if it works. *


That looks like a great program. Does anyone know if it works with Win Me? I checked the site out and also found GTRipple that looks interesting, but as the site hasn't been updated for more than two years, I'm doubtful 

Chris P


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

crispy,

I got the GTRipple and it works just great. I got it just a couple months ago.

http://signup.pnc.com.au/~garethth/GTRipple.html


----------



## crispy (Feb 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hewee:_
> I got the GTRipple and it works just great. I got it just a couple months ago.


Thanks hewee,
Was that using Win Me?
It certainly looks as though you could have a very restful wallpaper image using it 

Chris P


----------



## Retehi (Nov 27, 2002)

Seeing this thread inspired me to finally do a big customization. I dusted off this great link http://www.virtualplastic.net/index.html I'de had around forever and got cracking.

The best mod, and one of the easier ones, was done with a program called PKmenu. http://www.x21b.com/pkmenu.php

If you have a middle mouse button, or don't mind pressing a hotkey or cntrl + rightclick, you can bring up a skinnable menu that is great for launching executables and shortcuts. The menu can popup over nearly any application's windows. The only program I have run into that doesn't like PKmenu is Warcraft 3, a program that completely takes you out of the Windows GUI.


----------

